# My New 30rls



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

A few weeks ago I posted that I had some concerns with Keystone's quality control since I had used my NEW camper one time and had returned it to the dealer for 15 things to be fixed. Well, I took it in on November 11 and guess what. It is still there. Keystone has sent the wrong material to fix the back of the dining seat two times. Since they only make the Sydney in three colors maybe the color I need will come in this time. Dealer said they even sent digital pictures after the first time. It is official now. Keystone has been taken off of my Christmas card list.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your problems!







Hope it works out soon!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BenandTina,

Sorry to hear about your frustrations with Keystone. I would like to say it surprises me, but...

Bottom line, hang in there, they do seem to come through eventually. And if they are going to tie up your Outback for a long period of time, at least this is the time of year to do it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe the dealer is stretching the truth? Maybe not. Tough call. Good luck.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Maybe the dealer is stretching the truth? Maybe not. Tough call. Good luck.
> [snapback]67024[/snapback]​


I discovered the above when I ordered some coat hooks. Took forever and the wrong style came in. When I followed it up with Keystone, I discovered the dealer had made the error.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

BenandTina
Sorry to hear it
But like Doug said better no than during prime camping season.

Don


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your dilemma and I hope all is resolved to your satisfaction shortly. Mine has been at the dealers for two months now and I was told today it will be ready for pick up tomorrow. Iâ€™m really looking forward to getting it back. I spent the down time planning all the mods it will soon be getting. Best of luck.

Steve


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Maybe the dealer is stretching the truth? Maybe not. Tough call. Good luck.
> [snapback]67024[/snapback]​


That was my first thought, also. The dealer may be just trying to cover themselves and placing blame elsewhere.

Anyway, it wouldn't surprise me either way- just hang in there. Once you get the problems worked out, you'll love the rig!

-Matt


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

When dealing with my dealer, I have always found it best to write a letter detailing exactly what I want done. I also send a Carbon Copy to Keystone Cutomer Relations. I have found that things are usually fixed correctly the first time. Keystone Customer service usually ends up calling the dealer to ensure the dealer is able to correct the problems. Here is an example letter.

_To:	Service Manager
Rollin-On RVâ€™s
500 E. US Route 30
Shererville IN. 
(219) 322-0340

From:	XXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX
(XXX) XXX-XXXX

CC:	Customer Service Department
Keystone RV Company (17400 Hackberry Drive)
PO Box 2000
Goshen, IN. 46527-2000
(574) 535-2100

Date:	10/27/2004

Re:	Warranty service on 2004 Outback 26RS - VIN XXXXXXXXXXXX

Service Manager Rollin-On RVâ€™s

Thank you for the professional treatment you have already been providing me with my new 26RS. Iâ€™ve had good experience dealing with you.

My camper is in need of the following warranty service:
Â·	The passenger side gutter is leaking at a seam over the kitchen window.
Â·	There is a roof leak. This one revealed itself at the sky light over the shower but I donâ€™t believe thatâ€™s where the leak originated. Water also showed at the bottom of the wall between the refrigerator and bathroom. Please track down and repair this leak.
Â·	The lower windows in the bunkroom are very difficult to open. This is a repeat problem.
Â·	The radio doesnâ€™t work. It shuts down all the time. The clock canâ€™t be set. CDs wonâ€™t play. I have checked power to the radio. I am requesting a replacement.
Â·	The stairs arenâ€™t level/straight. This can be seen when they are lowered and verified with a level after leveling the camper. They have not been bent or damaged. They have been this way since delivery.
Â·	The drain under the bathroom sink has a leak.

In addition to the listed warranty work, I would like a bid on the following items:
Â·	There is sheet metal damage to the driver side lower rear. Please provide an estimate for repair.
Â·	The camper needs to be winterized. How much do you charge for this service?

Thanks._

Of course, the formatting of the actual letter was much nicer. This technique really works well for me.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

BenandTina said:


> A few weeks ago I posted that I had some concerns with Keystone's quality control since I had used my NEW camper one time and had returned it to the dealer for 15 things to be fixed. Well, I took it in on November 11 and guess what. It is still there. Keystone has sent the wrong material to fix the back of the dining seat two times. Since they only make the Sydney in three colors maybe the color I need will come in this time. Dealer said they even sent digital pictures after the first time. It is official now. Keystone has been taken off of my Christmas card list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










A couple days ago I had wrote about my 30rls finally getting out of the shop yesterday after being in for repairs for two months. Today after not hearing from them I called and can you guess, Keystone had sent the wrong decals for my unit! Now I have to wait for some undefined time period and hope that they send the right ones this time. It seems to me that Keystone could track what parts and color schemes are used in each unit they manufacture, at least until the warranty expires. Luckily I was planning any trips in the last couple of months, but itâ€™s getting a bit frustrating mailing off payments for a unit sitting in the shop.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your delay...At least-like I've read from others- it is NOW rather than say...October...That was when I had a slide-out issue with my 30rls...After going through a ton of suggestions (from this site!) I had to break down and take it to the dealer...Hated THAT...While it was there they fixed the crimped wire that prevented the slide-out from working, but then they banged my unit into an overhang...Went to pick it up and noticed THAT by accident-good thing I didn't drive it out then notice it...Then while they were fixing their goof-up I received a call that they dropped it on the 3000# lb. capacity electric tongue jack, bending it beyond use- BUT they will be replacing it with an upgraded tongue jack....Waited another week...went to pick her up and what do ya' know...the UPGRADED jack was only rated for 2000#...So I waited in the parking lot, had to cause a fuss before I had a coronary, and they took the upgraded(NOT) jack off and installed a 3500# Electric tongue jack...Needless to say the dealer thinks I am a real ###, but I was over it...You see, I LOVE my OUTBACK 30rls, everything about it-inside and out. I winterized it when I got her home-NO WAY would I have the dealer do it-who knows what they would break next- I can't wait to go camping next spring...So, thanks for letting me vent all that- really didn't mean to take over- just wanted to say it could be worse...try to look at the positive...you will get it back, meanwhile, they are storing it for you for free...Happy trails...


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Picked mine up Saturday and of course the material in the dinette still had the hole in it. My wife and I are going to Gatlinburg on 12/28 and I guess I will see if everything works OK. We went over everything that was to be repaired and it seemed ok, but then again they were ok during pdi. The service department also showed me the digital picture that they sent to Keystone with the material color. As of yet Keystone hasn't got it right yet. Also a piece of trim around the door in the bedroom to be replaced came back from Keystone and it was white. None of the walls in my camper are white. Oh well, it is in warranty until July 06. We love this camper and I know we will get these things worked out. It just is a little frustrating.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All I can say, BenandTina, is: Hang in there!









It will all be worht it in the end.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

